# Need help with illusion.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm working on a part of my haunt that I want to appear longer than it really is, how would I be able to give a hallway with doorways the appearance it's longer than it actually is? I was thinking of using mirrors, but keep coming up with the same problem, how to situate the mirrors so the patrons don't see themselves and ruin the illusion. Any idea's would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*two way mirror*

infinite hallway two way mirror like a bottomless pit you see posted here http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23008&highlight=bottomless+pit


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I'm not understanding how you would be able to walk up to the mirror and not see yourself in it. Does the way it's lit prevent you from seeing your own reflection, I feel dumb, but I just don't get it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just found what I was missing, It works on a one way mirror basis. Cool, thanks for the help Deathstaste!!


----------



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to do this to the doors on my, "Cabinet of Dr Caligari" Prop. Infinite depth-then the doors open. Thx for the idea Deathstaste.


----------

